# Other Pets > Horses >  My dream horse!!

## Blu Mongoose

This little girl is sharp! I have had my eye on her from birth. I am hopefully going to buy her in the next couple of months. Can't wait to show her. She is almost 3 yrs. old now and is broke. I can't wait! :Smile:  Beautiful quarter horse. I will get a more recent photo up soon!

----------


## gothkenny

:Surprised:  Wow! Niiiiiice! She looks very nicely put together. She'll definatly make a comfy ride as she gets older. THe blue eye is pretty neat too.  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wow! Niiiiiice! She looks very nicely put together. She'll definatly make a comfy ride as she gets older. THe blue eye is pretty neat too.



Thanks! The blue eye is a fault, but not enough to keep her from winning. I like it too though. She is put together great. She already has a few points on her. She has darkened up on the coat a bit and is stunning to see!

----------


## Kara

Cute filly!  Can't wait to see some new pics of her!!!   :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## Entropy

Very nice. I personally love blue eyes, probably the reason I'm an APHA girl  :Wink:   At least the blue eye won't put you at as much of a disadvantage as if she was a cremello or perlino. They might be allowed now but I'm still seeing a lot of snubbing... back on topic, we need more pictures!  :Very Happy:

----------


## whitewolf

wow! that's a gorgeous foal! Can't wait to see the recent pics  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks everyonr. And your right, the judges seem to really like her.  So the blue eye I can definitely live with. I will try to get pics up in a couple days. :Smile:

----------


## Entropy

What are your plans for her in the show ring?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> What are your plans for her in the show ring?


I'm not going to be able to do alot of showing, but plan on halter classes, which she is already pointed in and eventually western pleasure and what ever I can. I'm not a real experienced horse person. I didn't get my first horse till I was about 47, I'm 51 now. I had my first horse only three months, got my second one about 3 months ago. I have been working with Judy's horses for several years now. But I still feel like a novice. I took Reserve grand champion with her Max out of an open class of about 28 my second time out. More credit to the horse though! He was great. I think my handling was helped by my experience showing dogs for years.  The horse was easy to work with. Nice to have a seasoned horse when you don't have a clue!! :Embarassed:

----------


## LadyOhh

She's gorgeous!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> She's gorgeous!!!


Thank you!  I think so! She looks even better since she matured. It has been pouring rain for days so the pics have to wait. :Sad:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww she is cute! I can't wait to see how she's filled out!!! I'll be waiting!!!!

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome little lady you have there! I too like the blue eye/s.. I am a QH girl myself. Can't wait to see pics of her maturing and learning things  :Smile:

----------


## Entropy

Jen, she's now three I believe if I read Blu's previous post correctly.

----------

